# need help!



## jammerma (Feb 4, 2013)

i am thinking of retiring in taguig city,ph just would like some advise and education of this area!
thanks !


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jammerma said:


> i am thinking of retiring in taguig city,ph just would like some advise and education of this area!
> thanks !


Hi Jammerma,

You're sure to get other replies but just for fun-I'll be the first. I am assuming you have never been to that part of Manila before or had only a very brief visit. In New York, Chicago, Detroit, and even Los Angeles, there are places that you would not want to live or even go unless there were no other choices. Unfortunately that pretty well describes the Taguig area of Manila.
There are some areas of Manila that are livable and relatively safe with good shopping and restaurants etc but Taguig certainly does not fall into that category. There are many great places here in the islands to really enjoy living that would be all you could hope for. 
If you do end up there, even for a visit, be careful in all that you do and anyone you come in contact with including but not limited to police and even taxi drivers.
Here is a link to a Google search for Taguig. If this is what you are basing your consideration on, hold on to your hat coz this is not what you will really see or experience there,
Hope you like and enjoy living here in paradise but hope you can locate an area that provide a good life and safe enough for you to stay alive to enjoy it.



Gene


----------



## Kevin_S (Feb 13, 2013)

Gene gives very good advice. Visitors or someone who has not lived in the Philippines for a while usually sees things through "rose colored glasses". Best advice is usually to take things slow. Don't rush into anything. Be careful and cautious. Also, be open minded and patient. 

Best of luck!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jammerma said:


> i am thinking of retiring in taguig city,ph just would like some advise and education of this area!
> thanks !



There is a neighborhood called "The Fort" it's short for the Fort Bonafacio area that is just east of Makati. It is a little bit more upscale and is on the edge of Taguig. It is sometimes considered to be part of Taguig depending on who you are talking to. There are quite a few expats living in the Fort and there are plenty of stores, mall and restaurant to shop and dine in. It's all condos and on the edge of the C-5 expressway.

It's still Manila and has all of the hazards of such but is a little better than most areas....

just my 2cents....


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

jammerma said:


> i am thinking of retiring in taguig city,ph just would like some advise and education of this area!
> thanks !


I live in Taguig and it's about as diverse as it gets. We live in a condo in Bonifacio Global City (part of "The Fort" that someone else mentioned) which is a very "western" feeling part of the city.. it's very modern, play grounds, lots of shops to walk around, nice restaurants, places to walk your dog without fear of getting mugged, etc.. 

If you didn't know better you probably wouldn't even realize you were in the Philippines at all.. 

The Fort is where Forbes Park (wealthy gated community), Serendra (high-end condos), the international schools, and a lot of other 'upscale' places can be found around Manila. 

But once you cross the big wall (which I unfortunately have to do every time a package arrives) you're in an entirely different world. My 7 year old daughter calls it "The Real Taguig" as this is where most of the city resides. Cinderblock-and-aluminum houses smashed together, dirty kids running without shoes through the streets, shady guys lurking around every corner waiting to take advantage of whoever they can... complete opposite end of the spectrum. 

Taguig is also where a lot of military camps are.. near the Army there's a condo development called Bonifacio Heights that's not too close to "the real Taguig" and not too far from the upper class areas of Global City.. if you were searching for a middle ground that might be a place to check out.

If you have any more specific questions I'm sure some of us would be able to help you out better...but in the end you'll just have to come and see it for yourself (as with everything to do with the Philippines).


----------

